# $40 MTD tractor



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Picked this one up a couple months ago. It's a 1990 650 Series lawn tractor with a 12.5hp Briggs & 38" deck. Got it from a guy who tried to beat it to death. Stack pulley was broken, seat bracket was broken (he had the seat adjusted all the way back & attached with only 2 bolts since he was a larger fellow), mice living in the engine, gunked up carb, loose steering, dead little motorcycle battery & a rotted out deck. Because of all that, I got it for $40. 

Got it home, cleaned it up, cleaned out the carb, installed new fuel line/filter & shutoff, welded the seat bracket, changed the trashed seat for a used seat from another in the fleet, painted the engine covers gloss black, cut out the opening for the battery & installed a larger battery box & battery, painted the chassis gloss black, then waited for a deck shell to come along.

Found a nice used 38" deck shell for $60. Taped off the decals, sanded/primed & painted it gloss black. I was determined to reuse the old spindles, pulleys & blades, but that was not to be. Everything was fubar except for one pulley.

Installed new spindles, both pulleys, pulley guards, blade adaptors & blades. Installed it on the tractor with a new belt. One deck hanger was bent, so I straightened it. Removed the adjusters so I could clean & lube them. 

Having a bit of trouble adjusting the deck so the blades disengage when the lever is up. I believe the new belt is the culprit, since the new belt is 5/8" x 69" & the OEM belt is 69.28" according to the manual. I'll try to adjust everything again tomorrow to see if I can get it to work. Otherwise the blades are always engaged.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Stack pulley after welding & small battery opening, prior to modification.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Battery modification, engine painted


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Replacement deck shell, before & after


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Restored MTD deck


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks good! As for your deck not disengaging, I've had that issue with trying to use an aftermarket belt for those units. The OEM belts have a slightly different V angle to them and fit differently in the pulleys. I only order the OEM belts now for those units for that reason. Check around with the aftermarket manufacturers to see if anyone has an OEM replacement belt. I know Stens makes belts that are OEM spec but a bit cheaper. www.stens.com

I like what you did with the battery. Those tiny batteries they used were crap. Combine that with the thin battery cables that have to run half the length of the unit and you have instant starting issues from day one.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It's hard,around here,to get a decent price on any lawn equipment. People would rather let them rust away,than part with them !
Of course,when they do sell them,they want big $$$,for them.
I was really surprised(and pleased),to get my JD so cheap ! Most old units are bought up for scrap,here,or people with the money to do so,buy them to part out,so prices are high.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

The ebay seller who sold me the belt had it listed with the oem part number, but sized at 5/8" x 69". After I bought it, I found the size should be 69.28". The seller told me to drive around & cut some grass, then recheck it. I don't think it will stretch out 1/4".

I guess it really doesn't matter if it's off a bit when you have an idler pulley. This one doesn't.

The belt is made by Rotary. Part# 12-5196. 5/8"x69". 15.88mmx1752.60mm. Stens is the same size.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Told the ebay seller 9/32" does matter on a deck where there is no idler pulley. After I told them they could swap out the belt for the correct one or give me a refund...and that it was for a customer...they shipped out the right belt. They even told me not to worry about sending back the old belt .


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Belt came today. Installed It on the deck, but didn't have time to install the deck on the tractor.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Looks good, and a good project too.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Installed the deck onto the tractor. Noticed the blade brakes were shot, so I swapped a pair from another in the fleet. Adjusted the fore/aft movement of the deck & made a pair of belt keepers using long bolts with locknuts. Blades now disengage when the lever is up & engage on the first notch down. Next step: wash it down & take a few pics for the craigslist ad. Got a couple hundred into this one & need to make some money on it.

Now I have to figure out how to re-shoe a bunch of MTD blade brakes. Got some old disc brake pads I can use for donors...


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Sold for a hefty profit & received a working snowblower for free.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

The final product. Don't know why I didn't post these earlier.


----------

